# Jersey bull



## LTB84

Can I use a jersey bull to breed a beef breed and have a good meaty offspring?


----------



## gblevins

Jersey is OK if price or convince offset a lower yielding carcass from the cross


----------



## charloisfarmer

Why are u looking into breeding jersey easier calving or what???


----------



## tnsalersbreeder

Why the heck would you want to do that? Jersey bulls are the meanest around. Meaner than rodeo bucking bulls and meaner than Spanish fighting bulls. Why would you want to pass that on to your cows offspring? If you want to do dairy and cross with beef for big meaty calves you need to use a brown swiss bull on the beef cows!


----------



## LTB84

I want to breed my jersey cows with jersey bull. Was also wanting some cows for meat but I only want one bull.


----------



## tnsalersbreeder

LTB84 said:


> I want to breed my jersey cows with jersey bull. Was also wanting some cows for meat but I only want one bull.


Having said that go with Brown swiss bull on the jersey cows. Docile and meaty calves.


----------

